
Show HN: Expreduce 0.2, a free Mathematica-compatible CAS written in Go - hyperopt
https://github.com/corywalker/expreduce
======
mattl
> computer algebra system

I was thinking maybe
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Authentication_Service](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Authentication_Service)
for a moment. I was playing with
[http://casino.rbcas.com/](http://casino.rbcas.com/) last week as a better way
to login to GitLab running in the office.

